# Fresh Green Tripe



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok I came up with the great idea of buying fresh green tripe from a local butcher. I am not sure what I thought it would look or smell like but OMG!!!

I took my pup with me for the drive...big mistake. I couldn't put this 24 lb bag in the back with him as he was going crazy. I had to put in on the floor of front seat OMGGGGGGG it stinks soooo bad.

Now I have to cut this stuff up into portions and freeze it???? Not sure this will be a regular treat for him.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

oh man you got it the hard way! If you are going to do it that way get a meat grinder. 

I purchase green trip in bulk from a company that takes care of the grinding for me. Its in chunks of about the size of a quarter sometimes a little bigger. Wayyy less of a hassle for myself. The benefits are wonderful though! 

that however... looks like an absolute mess. Good luck LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You drove with a 24lb bag of green tripe in the front of your car? 
How will you ever get the smell out?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It looks well rinsed. If it is, next time don't rinse it as you will remove many of the good and even more stinky nutrients.
I love to see them work on a large two pound sized chunk. It makes them look so wild. Even more so with puppies.
I don't mind the smell anymore, maybe because I am slowly turning into a dog.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

You're so lucky! Green tripe is our dogs' favorite and it's so hard to come by.

Everyone warned me about the smell ahead of time so I was prepared - had a kerchief over my face and everything - but to be honest, I don't mind the smell. It reminds me of my youth in the rural Midwest. Mine also came pre-ground - so that might have made it more tolerable.

Some recommend cutting it outside if you can. That might make it a little easier on you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just realized what it smells like. That is the way it smelled at the circus when I used to go as a kid.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

to me it kind of smells vaguely like an abandoned building with mold with a meaty tinge to it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

4TheDawgies said:


> to me it kind of smells vaguely like an abandoned building with mold with a meaty tinge to it


Yeah, and a rotting carcass inside


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

oh!! You poor thing! I don't know _How_ you survived that trip.

LOL...just realizing that if I had done that with my dogs there's no way they would have stayed in the back, away from that irresistible smell. We would have had a wreck on the way home, for sure. Or actually, I'm lucky I drive a truck so I could have thrown it in the bed.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky dog, poor you! I have gotten used to the smell. My dogs get some most meals.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> It looks well rinsed. If it is, next time don't rinse it as you will remove many of the good and even more stinky nutrients.


 
Definitely not rinsed. In fact the woman who brought it out to me was specific about how it was just removed and not rinsed. She was looking at me with a very strange look. I didn't really know what I was picking up and I am guessing she knew I didn't know! LOL

This is now all cut up and ready to go into freezer bags.









I pulled up in my little Mazda3 with my puppy in the back. She told me to go around to the back door. She came out with that bag and I knew it couldn't go in the back with Gus so I opened my passenger door and pointed to the floor. She hesitated but did what I asked. She knew what I had no clue about...............I was crazy!! 

I wasn't out of the parking lot when I called Carmen to tell her I must be crazy! The smell was so overpowering, I couldn't stop laughing while talking to her. I kept looking down at this bag and thinking "what am I going to do with that".

In the end I guess its a good deal. 24 lbs of green tripe for $10.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bowoh!

Just looking at that makes me nauseous.
The things we do for our GSDs... 
Question is, what are you going to go with all that foul-smelling stuff?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus had his first meal of tripe today. He loved it......but he stinks now too!!!

I am thinking I will freeze it all in portions and feed it twice a week.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Gus had his first meal of tripe today. He loved it......but he stinks now too!!!
> 
> I am thinking I will freeze it all in portions and feed it twice a week.


Glad he liked it!:wild:

Make sure you wear gloves when you portion it. The smell will linger for quite a while if you don't.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I wore gloves and rubber boots. Forgot to pick up freezer bags so I went out shopping......people moved away from me so I am guessing my nose is forever ruined but the people around me had no problems with theirs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This proofs how much we love our dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh it definitely was not rinsed . 

I was very very lucky to receive a few baggies of this wonderful tripe .

Como , young Gus's uncle dog , was airborne most of the time jumping beside me once he smelled the evidence on my hands . By the time I got him his share he was so excited he was foaming and throwing flecks of drool and foam from his mouth. He looked like he had shaving foam going on.

Dogs loved it -- and these dogs are used to getting tripe in cubes --- this was extra special.

Thanks Sapphire !!


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd give just about anything to get whole fresh tripe like that! Avery goes gah gah over tripe and it is what I use to con him into eating rabbit; his least favorite meat besides anything with a bone that is not ground. I can no longer smell tripe when I am preparing a meal that involved it. My husband however dry heaves the entire time he preps the meal and he usually have a stronger stomach than I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok everyone...

Pray for me as I once again pick up some fresh green tripe!! 

I at least know not to bring Gus with me this time to pick it up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How did it go? :wild:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got home..............took my son and his friend to pick it up as now it has to be kept in a plastic Rubbermaid bin (provided by me) and I ordered 2 this time...one for me and one for Carmen so I knew it would be heavy. My son's friend was voted as most likely to sit in the back seat with it!! hahahahahahahahahaha

The lady who works there was almost in tears watching poor sean cover his face and climb into the back seat. I also ordered pancreas and hearts.............just rubbing the bag on sean sent him into a girl like screaming frenzy. Had to have my fun. 

Storming outside so there the bin sits until it stops raining and I will don my gear and cut up one of them...........blaccchhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

One heart...quite large and i have syrict ordera fom my daughter to not cut them up until she has a chance to "play" with them. Shr is fascinated with his stuff.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I finally ventured into one of these raw threads.
:help:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Wouldn't it be fun if I could attach some kind of scent file?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, scratch 'n' sniff monitors!

That big ol' heart reminds me of the day prospective home buyers rang my doorbell. 

I had requested that the home be shown by appointment only, but somehow the agent told the buyers that it was an open house that day:wild:

In the kitchen I had huge 3-foot-across stainless steel tubs full of chicken necks, feet, beef hearts, chicken gizzards, and chunks of beef. Giant cleaver was on the counter, with a huge butcher knife and and an axe, too! :rofl:

I answered in my bloody apron. Because the woman was with her mom and had a baby in her arms, I let them see the house. 
I can't imagine the conversation when they left. Thank goodness I had no tripe that day.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bump.
Thought people could use a laugh.
I enjoyed this thread as much as I did when I first read it. Especially imagining Como jumping like a goat with foam flying off his snout LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

hahaha the good ole days!!


----------

